# Ham Radio



## SKIPRAT (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Gang
I was just wondering if there are any other members who will admit to being a radio ham! just thought i would mention it as i have been a radio ham for the last 28 years and have done a fair bit of constructing radio bits and pieces in that time i guess a lot of us have more than one hobby. by the way the lathe is up and running and i actually made some swarf today, a cooling hose reducer out of pb 102 (well it was for a boat cooling system ) so no excuses now! going to start engine building this weekend starting with something simple "journey of a thousand miles starts with the first step" or so they say

Cheers Paul

73 G6FOW


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 10, 2009)

73,

KB4AXU


----------



## SandyC (Sep 10, 2009)

73,

GM8ICC


----------



## black85vette (Sep 10, 2009)

73 de AB5ON


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Sep 10, 2009)

Ex- W3SLX 1950 - Mid 60s  
K


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 10, 2009)

I see a lot of calls on here in signature lines.
de W5MLY


----------



## Diy89 (Sep 11, 2009)

.... .. .... .. (HI HI) 

K9BBQ


----------



## peteski (Sep 11, 2009)

Greetings
   I will admit to being a "HAM" , actually my son got his ticket before I did. Still a tech class hoping to be general before the 55th birthday which is coming up in May. My son is a general class and keeps teasing me about being a no code tech. Being a volunteer fire/rescue sometimes hams become an important part of the resources in the area. 2 years ago the hams were the only means of communications during flash flooding in Southeastern Minnesota, everyone has a cell phone but without the repeater towers cells are worthless. Just my 2 cents, been a machinist at the same company for 33 years, hobby machinst for last 20 years.  Peteski

Pete KC9ERJ
Jake KC9CRM


----------



## Noitoen (Sep 11, 2009)

Used to have a Cobra 148gtl CB radio and a 3 element yaggi aerial on a rotor that could easily reach Australia here from Portugal, but that was 20 years ago.


----------



## GrahamC (Sep 11, 2009)

currently VE3GHM but not very active

used to operate a lot of HF CW, VHF/UHF/SHF CW, satellite and packet with smidgeon of SSTV thrown in for diverson.

ex VE3MJM, VO1QC, previous station licensee for VO1RCS, VE8RCS and have operated with my own call as /VE8 in the high arctice in Zone 2

cheers, Graham


----------



## applescotty (Sep 11, 2009)

N0QYQ here. Not active, though. Just too many hobbies.  

Scott


----------



## kf2qd (Sep 11, 2009)

KF2QD - haven't been on the air is over 13 years. Used to platy a llot on 10 meters, 2 meters and some on 440. Have a TS820 that needs some work, Uniden Presiden on 10, Heathkit on 2 and GE Sentry(old commercial) on 440, but if I were to get active again would rather use a solid state rig... Was never too friendly with those old heat emitting diodes...


----------



## dwentz (Sep 15, 2009)

73 de KB9JJA / Dale

Not as active as I used to be, have too much other stuff going on
http://www.wentztech.com/radio


----------

